# What supplements do you give your dog?



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

I want to start fish oil, and joint supplements. 

Any recommendations? My doxie mix is 16 lbs.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I give my dogs fish oil and vitamin E. You need to give the vitamin E every other day if you give the fish oil to replace the vitamin E the dogs body uses up to utilize the fish oil. Fish oil is given on a daily basis.

I am thinking about joint supplements as my two little ones are now over 5 years of age ... just not sure what kind or dose yet.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I also give fish oil and vit e. Those are the only supplements though. If you're feeding a high quality food you shouldn't need to be supplementing much, if anything.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Our dogs get fish oil, vitamin E, and probiotics.


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Our dogs get fish oil, vitamin E, and probiotics.


how much of each? The same Fish oil, & vit e we'd take?


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Fish oil daily, vitamin E 3 days a week...plus a Kongful of yogurt and applesauce every weekday.

Edit: yes, human-grade fish oil and vitamin E. She's a little more than 40 pounds and we give her one fish pill and one vit E pill.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I give 1/2 a capsule of human grade 1000mg fish oil daily to my 20 pound dogs. They get 1/2 capsule of 400IU human grade vitamin E three times a week. I also give them 1 tablespoon of canned pumpkin ( not pie filling) twice a week for fiber. I do this as it is good for them and one of my dogs needs the fiber for his anal gland issues. 

I was going to edit my previous post to tell you this but was not certain you would see it.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Probiotics: 1/4 tsp per cup of food

Wild Salmon Oil: 1 oil capsule per dog every other day

I actually just got the vit. E so I don't have a proper dosage for them yet.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Probiotics/enzymes (I like Vetri Mega Probiotics and Wholistic Pet Digest All Plus)
sometimes Wholistic Pet salmon oil 
My Cavaliers also sometimes get a heart healthy supplement (Cardio Strength, Bio Cardio, Heartwise)
They are eating Fromm Beef Frittata atm topped with Fromm and NV canned foods.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Both dogs human grade fish oil liquid in their dinners. Old, arthritic, dog also gets some pure equine MSM in hers. I don't supplement old dog with glucosamine because I give her an Adequan shot every three weeks...that is more effective that oral glucosamine.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine get fish oil everyday 1000mg gelcap esch, and probiotics/enzymes/glucosamine (it's just one product), 1/2 capsule a day.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

lucidity said:


> Mine get fish oil everyday 1000mg gelcap esch, and probiotics/enzymes/glucosamine (it's just one product), 1/2 capsule a day.


What product is that? The all in one approach sounds handy!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

This is what it is: http://www.petnaturals.com/vitamins_supplements/digestive-support-dogs.php

I've just started using it a couple of weeks ago, but so far I like it! For the ingredients, the price is very reasonable too.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Murph gets salmon oil *or sardine*, and a powdered multi vitamin, trace minerals, and a powder that is supposed to help detox all the crap out of his system.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Nothing. I did buy a jar of coconut oil to have around but haven't been giving it to him.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Andy gets coconut oil since he's allergic to fish, and I plan to start him on probiotics and joint supplements pretty soon.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

+1 on Adequan, amazing stuff. If your dog improves on joint supplements but you think he can do better try it.

Max gets human quality joint supplements, vitamin E and some minerals to support his raw diet. He gets raw sardines instead of fish oil. Doesn't need a probiotic but I am keeping that in mind as he is aging.

Coconut oil is fine stuff but it isn't a substitute for fish oil. It is high in omega 6 and we feed fish oil for its omega 3.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I give 1/2 a capsule of human grade 1000mg fish oil daily to my 20 pound dogs. They get 1/2 capsule of 400IU human grade vitamin E three times a week. I also give them 1 tablespoon of canned pumpkin ( not pie filling) twice a week for fiber. I do this as it is good for them and one of my dogs needs the fiber for his anal gland issues.
> 
> I was going to edit my previous post to tell you this but was not certain you would see it.


where do you buy the pure canned pumpkin?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

roxiefoxie08 said:


> where do you buy the pure canned pumpkin?


At a regular grocery store you should be able to find it near the pie fillings. There should be one that says " Pure 100% Pumpkin " ... the wrong one will say " Pie Filling" You will see in the ingredients on the label as to whether there are spices added ... you do not want that one. I buy " Libby's " brand pure 100% pumpkin. I also put this into ice cube trays and freeze it. Then I put the cubes of pumpkin into freezer zip-loc baggies and take out as I need them. Pure Pumpkin only lasts two days or so in the fridge. It is great with the freezer thing! Someone on DF gave this tip a while back! 

EDIT: I forgot to mention that you can give this as a frozen treat ( outside ... it is messy) or let defrost and use as a topper on their kibble.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

At what age would one want to start giving joint supplements as a preventative measure? Sydney will be 5 in May...


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Mine get a scoop of Bug Off Garlic, a 1000 or 1200mg salmon or fish oil, a 200 iu vitamin E and Wholistic Digest all plus daily. Ginger also gets a cranberry capsule daily. They get a spoonful of either plain fat free yogurt or pumpkin with the evening meal.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I had been giving them to Max when he was 5-6 but didn't notice any improvement in movement so I dropped them. He started getting reluctant jumping last year at 11 years old and seems more comfortable now after getting them daily for a month. Sassy got them as tolerated and if she got it for a week straight she was back to jumping on the window set at age 16! My dogs seem to respond to the stuff well, I didn't feel any better though. 

Feed through a whole bottle as recommended and if you notice improvement then it is helping. Sometimes joint supplements help and sometimes they don't. It isn't easy telling that they help. Sassy was making time in PIII jumpers after she had been on the stuff, couldn't before. Max is playing more now.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> At a regular grocery store you should be able to find it near the pie fillings. There should be one that says " Pure 100% Pumpkin " ... the wrong one will say " Pie Filling" You will see in the ingredients on the label as to whether there are spices added ... you do not want that one. I buy " Libby's " brand pure 100% pumpkin. I also put this into ice cube trays and freeze it. Then I put the cubes of pumpkin into freezer zip-loc baggies and take out as I need them. Pure Pumpkin only lasts two days or so in the fridge. It is great with the freezer thing! Someone on DF gave this tip a while back!
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that you can give this as a frozen treat ( outside ... it is messy) or let defrost and use as a topper on their kibble.


so the pumpkin goes bad in two days after opening it wow thats great for big dogs mine are two chis


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

roxiefoxie08 said:


> so the pumpkin goes bad in two days after opening it wow thats great for big dogs mine are two chis


Two to four days it is not good to keep much longer than that. That is why I freeze it.  If you freeze it in ice cube trays and then bag the pumpkin cubes ... you could give one pumpkin cube time to thaw and give 1/2 of it to each dog ... since they are so small. It would equal out to about a teaspoon each IMO.

I buy the huge cans of pumpkin. I have a hard time finding smaller 8 oz. ones.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

how long can you keep it in the freezer?Can it be give to any dogs even if they are eating a good quality food such as Merrick,Natural Balance,or Nature's Varietty


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Great Life Enzymes Pro +


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

roxiefoxie08 said:


> how long can you keep it in the freezer?Can it be give to any dogs even if they are eating a good quality food such as Merrick,Natural Balance,or Nature's Varietty


It will keep in the freezer until it's freezer burned, just like anything else. Yes you can give it to any dog (unless they're allergic to it or something). That has nothing to do with food quality, although of course it's good to feed a high quality food.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I just started my golden on the Nupro joint supplement about a month ago. Honestly, I'm not sure if it's really working. He is almost 10 and starting to slow down now--so my hope is this will help those not so great days. Some days are great--some he has a harder time getting up and is slower on our walks than he used to be. A few weeks ago, we had two dogs show up and my dogs were outside at the time in our fenced in backyard. They ran and ran and ran hard--back and forth at the fence for a good 10 minutes. The next day, he was absolutely pitiful. 

I went with the Nupro based on the recommendation of a couple of people at two different pet stores. I'm going to finish the container I have and then re-assess the benefits it's giving him and look for alternatives, if necessary. 

I'm also starting to give fish oil pills as well. I don't add any other supplements and do feed a high quality food.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

i just put my dogs on a product called Connectin for joint support. it is herbal and has no real additives other than porcine flavour.

it's not easy finding supps that don't have tocopherols or soy or other un necessary ingredients....

the other one that i just ordered is Liquid Health. you can find it at amazon, entirely pets....my only peeve with that one....is it has stevia extract, but it's the next to the last item so there is very little.

my friends use liquid health and all have reported significant changes.

i don't use fish oil. i feed fish, so no recommendations, other than the ones my friends use:

http://www.lifelinepet.com/

this product can also be purchased through amazon...and i don't know who else.


----------

